# Westminser Confession Rap



## JS116 (Sep 26, 2011)

If you guy's havent seen this,check it out it's great,I know..I know not everybody likes rap but you will love this I assure you as it is teaching on the WCF and God's word.The artist is my favorite rapper Curtis "Voice" Allen,assistant pastor at Solid Rock Church in Gaithersburg,Maryland apart of C.J. Mahaney's Sovereign Grace Ministries 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5vNtD6tdxA&feature=related


----------

